# Crimson Fists!!!



## Brother Constantine (Jun 4, 2008)

Is anyone else excited at the re-surfacing of the Crimson Fists?!:chuffed:
I still have fond memories of the Rouge Trader cover and 3rd(?) edition SM Codex in my mind, and have never really lost my fondness for the CFs.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Yeah I am actually! I'd love to see the imperium's 3 stooges again:biggrin:
I mean they did basically blow up their own fortress monastary. IF they decide to "leave out" that fluff in the new codex it'd be crap though


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

I will join you in happiness mate. Back in the day, when the Ultramarines were a third founding chapter with a half-Eldar Chief Librarian, the only chapters that mattered were the Crimson Fists and the Dark Angels (who wore black).

Good old Pedro Cantor (as his name was spelled in those days) and Lieutenant Huron Grimm, with his MV of 4, and his Int, Cl and WP scores of 9...

Would he blow the underzoom? Would the Crimson Fists survive against the forces of Thrugg Bullneck, Hrukk and the sinister albino, Ulruk of Mergabenurga with his Ork Assault Grenadiers?

Stay tuned for next century's exciting episode, "The Dark Angels attempt a 100-jetbike landing to relieve New Rynn City"... same time, same channel...

In short: yeah, they've always been one of my favourite chapters!

:nostalgic cyclops:


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Crimson fists were awesome (can't wait for the Master Peadro model to come out ) I really like to see captain Cortez again


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I would like to see a fully modified army list for them though... I love the campaign they were involved in


----------



## Brother Constantine (Jun 4, 2008)

I am pretty sure I'm going to build a Crimson Fist army with the release of the 5th edition.

If money was no object (which unfortunatly it is  )
I would aim for something like this: 

-Master Pedro Cantor as HQ.
-Scouts and Scout Sergeant Telion (minus Ultramarine bits of course),
and Sternguard Veterans as my two troop chioces. 
-A squad of Terminators w/ FW shoulder pads.
-Sternguard Veterans with Jump Packs as fast attack.
-And a MK2B PRE-HERESY STYLE LAND RAIDER.


----------



## Alaric (Jun 10, 2008)

wait the fists are wiped out i though theres only a very small number left and there all in deathwatch there whole planet got blowed up by gazthrack or whatever his name is. and i dont think there making a seperate list. maybe like a special rule for the army but not its own list. and yes Crimson Fists are probably one of the coolest looking chapters in the 40k universe.


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

You can take what is in the new codex, and make a crimson fist themed force, use scouts wherever you can, fill the rest out with dreads, vets and tanks(crewed by scouts that are almost ready to graduate to full initiate status)

limit how many non-scout units you use, and it would be both viable, and look way kewl:biggrin:


----------



## Franki (May 7, 2008)

Alaric said:


> wait the fists are wiped out i though theres only a very small number left and there all in deathwatch there whole planet got blowed up by gazthrack or whatever his name is.


.... i dont think any of this is true.... the Crimson fist chapter was taken down to 108 marines on Rynns world but that was a fair amount of time ago going by the 40k "Calander", from what ive heard fluff wise crimson fists are at roughly 500 marines + command staff and what not with their 1st company numbering 108 marines. Because of the under sized chapter many troops are Specalists rarther then Tactical companys all the way through 2-4 companys.


----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

It would be good if they did what they did in 3rd? ed for BA and DA: "Angels of Death"
With 2 army lists!!! Maybe, what Crimson fists and salamanders perhaps?


----------



## Brother Constantine (Jun 4, 2008)

The Fists are still alive and kickin'
In the Black Library novel Crimson Tears The Fists confront the Soul Drinkers and it is said that their chapter is up to Half their original strength.
long live the fists!!! :good:
The reason the Fists aren't seen much is because they are regaining their strength, and to undertake any major campaigns could spell disaster for the chapter. So they engage in presicion (spelling?) strikes where their small numbered elite forces are the most effective k:


-Edited by TSoH-
Please don't use red text! The mod team uses red to tell someone when they're being a bad heretic and whatnot.


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

I will be painting up a whole bunch of crimson fists and mixing them up with my black templars to field a Declates Campaign army.


----------



## dan1986 (Jun 12, 2008)

I myself am just starting a crimson fists army, and am looking forward to collecting them.

I have a mini painting guide/pamphlet from pre 1990, and the four main chapters were Ultramarines, Space Wolves, Blood Angels and Salamanders.

I may be too young (22), but i can't ever remember it just being Crimson Fists and Dark Angels that mattered, for me it was always the 4 i mentioned above with the Dark Angels replacing the Salamanders (although stealing their colours)


----------



## Brother Constantine (Jun 4, 2008)

> I will be painting up a whole bunch of crimson fists and mixing them up with my black templars to field a Declates Campaign army.


I am looking forward to seeing this force, should be awesome k:
It's nice to see brothers getting along LOL.



> I may be too young (22), but i can't ever remember it just being Crimson Fists and Dark Angels that mattered, for me it was always the 4 i mentioned above with the Dark Angels replacing the Salamanders (although stealing their colours)


The Crimson Fists used to be hugely popular, They had the cover of rule books, boxed sets, and had their own poster (The cover of rouge trader).
I kinda like how their time line is believable. Comming back from a blow as severe as Ryns world would definatly take some time.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

dan1986 said:


> ..
> I may be too young (22), but i can't ever remember it just being Crimson Fists and Dark Angels that mattered...


Around the time RT was released, so September and October 1987, GW started releasing pictures of the paint jobs the 'Eavy Metal Team had done on the Space Marines - there was a shot of 30 Crimson Fists, and some Dark Angel shots, as well as Blood Angels, Blood Drinkers and a few others. This was a pack of plastic SMs, released for the launch of RT, which had a cover of Crimson Fists, as Brother Constantine said.

The first WD 40k battle was 'The Battle of Jadeberry Hill' - this was a follow up to 'Battle at the Farm' from the RT rulebook. These battles concerned the Crimson Fists, in the aftermath of the Rynn's World Disaster and the retreat to New Rynn City. The first Chapter covered by Index Astartes (WD 96, I think) was the Dark Angels - the Raven's Wing to be precise, and their attempts to lIft the seige of New Rynn City. Subsequently, the Ultramrines and the Mentors were covered.

So early on, the Crimson Fists and Dark Angels were a major part of establishing what Space Marines were, and the Rynn's World Disaster was _the_ major piece of 'fluff'; and though other Chapters, like the Ultramarines and Blood Angels quickly came to occupy an equal (or pre-eminent) place, it'll be a long while before I shift my first impression of the SMs - doomed but heroically-struggling guys in blue with red hands, or the shiney black guys with red winged-dagger logos, and their mad army list with 100 flying bikes.

:hovis and dvorak, sepia-tinted eh when I were a lad, it were all Crimson Fists or Malal worshippers round here cyclops:


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Red Orc said:


> :hovis and dvorak, sepia-tinted eh when I were a lad, it were all Crimson Fists or Malal worshippers round here cyclops:


That's the longest cyclops I've seen you use so far:biggrin:


----------

